# Need help or input for GASCO interview



## jerx (Feb 20, 2016)

I am selected for F2F interview for GASCO (hiring is for Asab Plant) after telephone interview (mostly technical questions) last December 2015, what can i expect for F2F interview?It will be same same type of questions or different?Is it a panel interview? The job position is Field Operator and presently I'm working in Qatar under QP group of companies. I have 8 years of experience (4yrs in Qatar/4 yrs in Phil), so what can i expect for job offer with this experience (grad of BSMechanial Eng)? Hope to hear any feedback with this. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Zafran1609 (Apr 14, 2016)

jerx said:


> I am selected for F2F interview for GASCO (hiring is for Asab Plant) after telephone interview (mostly technical questions) last December 2015, what can i expect for F2F interview?It will be same same type of questions or different?Is it a panel interview? The job position is Field Operator and presently I'm working in Qatar under QP group of companies. I have 8 years of experience (4yrs in Qatar/4 yrs in Phil), so what can i expect for job offer with this experience (grad of BSMechanial Eng)? Hope to hear any feedback with this. Thanks a lot in advance


Hi jerx,

Just now I read your post. We r on the same boat. I was selected in gasco on October 2015. Did you get security Clearance?

I hope we can talk to share information.


----------



## jerx (Feb 20, 2016)

Zafran1609 said:


> Hi jerx,
> 
> Just now I read your post. We r on the same boat. I was selected in gasco on October 2015. Did you get security Clearance?
> 
> I hope we can talk to share information.


hello buddy,

i was selected last feb2016 after the interview...but latest info last wk of march is that hiring is on HOLD... i reli dont know how they r handling their recruitment since in ur case it was last oct2015, did someone from your batch already started working in gasco?

btw, what recruitment agency handled your application?

best regards


----------



## Zafran1609 (Apr 14, 2016)

jerx said:


> hello buddy,
> 
> i was selected last feb2016 after the interview...but latest info last wk of march is that hiring is on HOLD... i reli dont know how they r handling their recruitment since in ur case it was last oct2015, did someone from your batch already started working in gasco?
> 
> ...


Hi Jerx,

I have colleague, he also selected on November 2015. but he already got visa on 16 march. because his management approval was done within 12 days. But problem came to me, my security clearance done on February 2016. Then file sent for management approval. up to now I didn't get any approval from management. HR told me recruitment in progress. They did not tell any thing about holding the recruitment. I'm not sure my file is approved or rejected. because now almost 2 months since I get notification that my file sent for management approval. 

My recruitment agency from First Select.

Any idea how long they will hold the recruitment?
What is the reason, Why they hold the recruitment? As we know oil price still increasing since few months ago.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Zafran1609 said:


> Any idea how long they will hold the recruitment?
> What is the reason, Why they hold the recruitment? As we know oil price still increasing since few months ago.


Hi,
Oil prices are still very volatile - with no clear pattern, going forward.
Oil price plummets as Doha meeting talks fail amid Saudi demands over Iran | The National
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Zafran1609 (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank u for information. 

Once I get good news from Gasco I will update here for u. I hope u will do same thing.

Bye


----------



## Zafran1609 (Apr 14, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Oil prices are still very volatile - with no clear pattern, going forward.
> Oil price plummets as Doha meeting talks fail amid Saudi demands over Iran | The National
> Cheers
> Steve


Thank u steve


----------



## jerx (Feb 20, 2016)

Zafran1609 said:


> Thank u for information.
> 
> Once I get good news from Gasco I will update here for u. I hope u will do same thing.
> 
> Bye



Thanks in advance buddy...

First select is also my recruitment agency.

Anyway, just hang on since you're almost in the end of the hiring process. No idea what is the reason of why they are holding the hiring but i think its due to reconstructing their organization which is mostly happening now in oil & gas company.

Btw, are you working in indonesia now or here in GCC?


----------



## jerx (Feb 20, 2016)

thanks steve...thats why im also hesitant to transfer in this kind of situation now but still i will try my luck in case ill pass through this tedious hiring process of GASCO.


----------



## Zafran1609 (Apr 14, 2016)

I am in Indonesia.


----------



## jerx (Feb 20, 2016)

Zafran1609 said:


> I am in Indonesia.


buddy,

Any Update from your side?Anyway, are you contacting directly GASCO (Mr. Adel) or getting information from First Select only (Mr. Mazhar)?

Thanks!


----------



## Zafran1609 (Apr 14, 2016)

jerx said:


> buddy,
> 
> Any Update from your side?Anyway, are you contacting directly GASCO (Mr. Adel) or getting information from First Select only (Mr. Mazhar)?
> 
> Thanks!


Hi jerx,

Still no update from Gasco. I contacting only Mr. Mazhar.
If any update I will inform to you. 
<SNIP>


----------



## Abubak (May 15, 2016)

*Gasco*



Zafran1609 said:


> Hi jerx,
> 
> Just now I read your post. We r on the same boat. I was selected in gasco on October 2015. Did you get security Clearance?
> 
> I hope we can talk to share information.


 I was recruited for Gasco in January . But I don't know the status till now.when ever asked they say in process.


----------



## Zafran1609 (Apr 14, 2016)

Abubak said:


> I was recruited for Gasco in January . But I don't know the status till now.when ever asked they say in process.


hi abubak,
Just keep waiting and please update once you get information from HR or agency.
I hope we can join with Gasco ASAP


----------

